# How to make a diy co2 system for 75 gallon tank?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

How do I make a diy co2 system for a 75 gallon tank?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Knotty Bitz,

Here is a link for DIY CO2. I would consider 3 - 4 of the 2 liter soda bottles should get you started. I fed my CO2 into the input of my Aquaclear HOB (hang on back) filter and used it as the diffuser. Niko, another APC member, came up with a great DIY diffuser using an inexpensive internal filter that also worked very well for me.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd check through some of the posts on here. If you are looking to do yeast reactors, you'd probably need a good two or three of them going simultaneously to get the CO2 range you're looking for. IMO go pressurized for a tank that size. 

I have a 75 gallon and tried yeast reactors...they worked okay but changing all of them constantly got annoying and a little expensive (not a lot expensive just enough that I was wondering if it was worth it to keep buying all this sugar and yeast). Then I went Red Sea paintball...worked okay but having to fill up paintball containers every couple of weeks was a pain too. Finally sprung for a 20 lb. tank, regulator w/ solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter and it is great. Again, IMO pressurized is the way to go for a 75 gallon. A little expensive to start but totally worth it in terms of ease.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I built a larger CO2 reactor out of some 4" abs, some fittings and a clean out.










just remember to use teflon tape on the clean out as they are not "air tight"


----------



## tacoman1423 (Aug 28, 2009)

TAB said:


> I built a larger CO2 reactor out of some 4" abs, some fittings and a clean out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a great diy co2 reactor/generator. I was planning to do the same thing, seeing that some pvcs can handle pressure. Now only if i can find a valve to do a complete shut off at night, these plastic needle valves always leaks.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

If you are adamant, you can make anything you please. I made a system which supplied enough CO2 to a 240G, and a 145G and a 30G all under 12 Hrs. 5WPG light period and made the plants pearl throughout.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/45030-co2-madhatter-s-diy.html


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a pressurized co2 tank. How long should a 10 lb co2 tank last in a 75 gallon aquarium going at 4 bubbles a second?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Knotty Bitz,

I run a 5# on a 45 gallon and 30 gallon and I get about a month between fillings.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

125g with 10lb tank and 1.5 bubbles per sec... 2 years! But I am using a special reactor that do 100% to the water.


----------

